# Lead for sinkers



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone interested in a serious chunk of lead for sinkers? 1000 lb chunk of lead, you got it a sailboat keel. The price is $1200.00 firm. PM if interested


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

Current rate on lead is around 46.5 cents per pound. You can buy it all day long on Ebay shipped for under $1 a pound. 



Nathan


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Then I suggest you buy your lead online. I'm just asking if anyone is interested. A friend of mine has it and thats what he is asking for it. Can't hurt to ask a question because the worst you can say is no.I get my lead from a tire store, so my answer to him was no as well.


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Kim (3/2/2009)*Anyone interested in a serious chunk of lead for sinkers? 1000 lb chunk of lead, you got it a sailboat keel. The price is $1200.00 firm. PM if interested


You might try Craigslistto sell this lead, too. I just bought some there.


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

LAst I heard from scrap man lead was 80cents a pound.


----------

